# Aston hall mental hospital 2011



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

sorry not many pics 
aston hall hospital was closed down in 2004 due to bugit cuts and the hospital had the only hydrotherapy pool in derbyshire but is now ruined




front of locationlost-places.co.uk/photos/aston-hall-hospital/large/DSC_0059.jpgleisure centre



hydrotherapy pool ruined because of fire
thanks more pics in the new year hear is a video of my trip[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifVD_iRb1Ws"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifVD_iRb1Ws[/ame]


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

can people see my photos if not i will try to get them as fast as possible


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can I haz Access details plz to this invisible 'Asylum'


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

ye its in aston on trent derby down maple drive its easy to get in although security has borded the windows up again


----------



## Coal Cutter (Dec 30, 2011)

I cannot see the photos. Can i please see the photos please?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't see your pictures, you need to move quickly to get them up. Thanks.


----------



## MD (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a screwball


----------



## MD (Dec 30, 2011)

Yay. Respec


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 30, 2011)

Just in time


----------



## Coal Cutter (Dec 30, 2011)

The video was interesting, with interesting annotations but I had to turn the sound off. Thanks for posting the pics, you managed to do that fairly quickly. Nice one.


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

hears 2 but watch video shows you lots


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 30, 2011)

Is English a second language? I only ask because your spelling and grammar is appalling.


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

i did this in 20 minutes i rushed



the theatre area


----------



## Kezza (Dec 30, 2011)

Vicked vid man!!!! Total respec for that. Glad you could share it with us. Look forward to seeing some more vids and pics soon.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2011)

I think we should all take an epic roadtrip to Derbyshire! (Just watch out for the locals)


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

i will make a better video hopefully but it might not happen because security has borded up all the windows again and the site might be knocked down to build houses but i will do my best

goldie if you whant me to show you the way in one saturday me and my mates could show if you dont mind being with us teenagers


----------



## Coal Cutter (Dec 30, 2011)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Is English a second language? I only ask because your spelling and grammar is appalling.



**are appalling


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 30, 2011)

Either way is acceptable.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2011)

How do you plan to get around these boards then?


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Dec 30, 2011)

just see if chavs have nocked them down again


----------



## waveydave79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I went here at night. Really get the right atmosphere then. Enjoy the pics.


1





2




3


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Jan 4, 2012)

cool im gonna try to go at night in the next couple of months 
ITS BEING NOCKED DOWN THIS YEAR SO GO SOON


----------

